# Reversing Camra 3AG Modules?



## gtthree (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi Raygbmw

I am having a similar problem on my F10.

I have added 3AG to the VO and coded the HUCIC and PDC.

I now have the options for camera grayed out and no picture only the PDC.

I cannot locate see the TRSVC in my ECU tree, using e-sys.

How did you resolve your issues?

Can anyone else offer any guidance?

I'm just about to download Rheingold to establish whether it can see the TRSVC.

Thanks

gtthree


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

It seems to be that your TRSVC is either broken, wrong connection or wires.

First check voltages on the TRSVC, than bus connection. TRSVC must be visible in the ECU Tree.


----------



## raygbmw1 (May 3, 2014)

Check this -> http://www.babybmw.net/viewtopic.php?t=69136

Most likely your wiring is not good.

Ray


----------



## gtthree (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys, I will investigate after the Christmas break and let you know how I get on.


----------



## rpili1313 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm having the same problem.

VO coded PDC, CIC and TRSCV but still no image.

When I put it in reverse the only I get is a black screen. (and not black from the camera)

Anybody an idea?


----------



## rpili1313 (Apr 25, 2017)

rpili1313 said:


> I'm having the same problem.
> 
> VO coded PDC, CIC and TRSCV but still no image.
> 
> ...


I have found the problem. It was wiring. 
Nbt uses 21,23 and 24. 
Cic high uses 18,27,28

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


----------



## gtthree (Dec 5, 2015)

A long over due response from me.

I also had the incorrect wiring - I had not connected the power to the fuse box correct.

Camera has been fully working since.


----------



## amcharria (Sep 11, 2017)

gtthree said:


> Hi Raygbmw
> 
> I am having a similar problem on my F10.
> 
> ...


Hi, which options did you activated in the other modules? I have an 2012 f10

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rpili1313 (Apr 25, 2017)

amcharria said:


> Hi, which options did you activated in the other modules? I have an 2012 f10
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You don't have to activate options.

Only click on code the modules PDC,..

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


----------



## mrjsw (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi,


Just wondering how do you enable the Dynamic Guideline after retrofitting the reverse camera?

I have VO added 3AG in a F20 successfully with image coming from the camera but no Dynamic Guideline. Can this be coded?

Jonathan


----------



## myztique (Dec 8, 2016)

mrjsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering how do you enable the Dynamic Guideline after retrofitting the reverse camera?
> 
> ...


I added 3AG with esys and coded with ista/p, dynamic guidelines appeared after this


----------



## mrjsw (Nov 24, 2017)

myztique said:


> I added 3AG with esys and coded with ista/p, dynamic guidelines appeared after this


Solved - the dynamic guidelines needs to be "ticked" on screen from idrive. it was always there, just disabled by default. I just didn't know you have to enable it.


----------



## dvtechservice (Mar 28, 2014)

*Reversing Camera 3AG Modules?*

F25. I have factory NAV 609. No PDC.

I installed a rear camera, used TRSVC module, VO coded car, coded HU_CIC, added CAFD file to TRSVC, and coded TRSVC.

I still have no camera image. Can anyone help.


----------

